# Question for you 1911 shooters.



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

So, what do you think of the growing trend of putting an external extractor on 1911's?

Personally, I like it.  They seem to be more reliable and easy to replace.  I have 2 with them and won't buy a new one if it doesn't have one.  I've noticed a lot of the arguments against them are for aesthetic reasons.  Heck, it's a tool, not a freaking Monet.

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2006)

Jeff,

Not sure if you check out thsi forum at all, but they have a thread going on the subject.

http://www.1911forum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141632

There is an old saying in golf... "It ain't pretty, but it's got #!#s!"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> 
> Not sure if you check out thsi forum at all, but they have a thread going on the subject.
> 
> ...



That makes me glad mine isn't a kimber.  I have a Kimber CDP (5") but it is pre external extractor.  Good pistol.  Probably the best "non-custom" 1911 I have.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

I have an external extractor on my Armscor 1911. Granted its not a Kimber or high dollar 1911, but I've NEVER had ANY problems with it. Probably have well over 5,000 rounds through my gun since i bought it less than a year ago. My gun isn't really a "pretty" 1911, its prety much a beater gun that I use for IDPA, 3-gun.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29339&highlight=armscor


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't really have a "set" opinion.  I've heard some people say that they really like the external extractors, others say they don't.  Mine doesn't have one and I've never had a problem with it.  If they work for you, great, go for it.  OTOH, the 1911 made it for almost 100 years without them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Most of my 1911's with internal extractors have performed flawlessly.  Every few thousand rounds, I'll have my gunsmith take a look at them and tune the extractors as a little preventive maintenance.  I have had a couple of dogs though.  One is a mid 70's era Combat Comander.  Used to have a lot of problems with that one.  The other was a Para Ordnance P14.  Ended up just selling that one.  

I'd say the biggest reason I like the external ones better is, it's easier and less expensive to replace an external extractor than to tune an internal one.

Jeff


----------

